# shark fishing setup



## N784a (Mar 22, 2013)

I mainly fish for Pompano and Reds from shore. I m looking to do some shark fishing though and Id liketo know what size rod and reel I need. I m not looking to catch anything real big. Really 3 feet or so would be the biggest that I would want to fight. I've caught a 3 ft black tip with a penn fierce 4000 combo from the st andrews pier before. The biggest rod That I currently have is a 8' St Croix Mojo with a Shimano Spheros 5000 that I use for Pompano. Id like to go as lite as possible for my shark setup......any suggestions?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm no expert, but it sounds like you're in good shape for the size shark you're targeting. I would get some 50lb wire leader wire and some 10/0 circle hooks. Learn how to tie a haywire and go fishing. You need some mullet or Bonita, blue fish or ladyfish cunks for bait.

I've caught about a 28" blacktip on my pompino rig no problem.


----------



## N784a (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanx for the reply....is there any place to buy bonita or bluefish ordo you just have to catch it yourself?


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

N784a said:


> I mainly fish for Pompano and Reds from shore. I m looking to do some shark fishing though and Id liketo know what size rod and reel I need. I m not looking to catch anything real big. Really 3 feet or so would be the biggest that I would want to fight. I've caught a 3 ft black tip with a penn fierce 4000 combo from the st andrews pier before. The biggest rod That I currently have is a 8' St Croix Mojo with a Shimano Spheros 5000 that I use for Pompano. Id like to go as lite as possible for my shark setup......any suggestions?


Shouldn't take much to bring in 3 footers.

I caught shark that size every time I went out on the yak for Kings last fall with a Wally World spinning reel, 7 foot rod, 20lb test line, & a three or four foot steel King leader/rig with a live pinfish for bait


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Im sure you could buy them at a bait shop or even fresh fish market. Pinfish are easy to catch. I've caught them at docks on anything meaty. I caught a palm sized pin on a chunk of hot dog.


----------



## N784a (Mar 22, 2013)

Cool...I'll check out a couple fish markets....as for the rod and reel setup I waa wondering if I need something longer than 7' to shark fish from the beach...


----------



## keperry1182 (Oct 6, 2010)

Ive done a lot of sharking for these blacktips. My biggest is 7 feet so far. Ive caught them on reels from my 440s to my Penn squall 50ld. That biger reel will spank um but those small ones are a lot of fun. I use a conquer 7000 on a medium heavy rod most of the time. I think you'll be just fine. Having plenty of line and a solid leader setup is more important I think. Check out the hollow core stuff, its pricey but really cool.


----------



## N784a (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanx for the info...I'll have to do some research on rigging a shark leader now


----------

